# Komisch...



## Brainschen (19. März 2008)

Moin,

ich finds ansich ganz ok das es mal nen vernünftigen Char Planer gibt. Allerdings kommt mir der von Buffed irgendwie bekannt vor ^^ Ich weiß nicht woher ich den kenne aber ich mein vom Quellcode her ist er gleich nur halt von Aussehen etwas geändert.

Hatten welche von euch auch diese Vermutung?

MfG
Brain


----------



## Antimon (19. März 2008)

Wenn du dir als erstes den "Wichtig" Beitrag
durchgelesen hättest, würdest du merken, dass dein
Beitrag hier unnötig ist.

Hier ein Link zum Beitrag


----------



## Aregor (19. März 2008)

Brainschen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich finds ansich ganz ok das es mal nen vernünftigen Char Planer gibt. Allerdings kommt mir der von Buffed irgendwie bekannt vor ^^ Ich weiß nicht woher ich den kenne aber ich mein vom Quellcode her ist er gleich nur halt von Aussehen etwas geändert.
> 
> ...



Das Design wurde von "Merciless Gilde" (oder so ähnlich) kopiert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------

